# Es significativo que... + subjuntivo/indicativo



## sigjak

Entiendo que la expresión “es significativo que…” generalmente lleva subjuntivo, pero he encontrado tantos ejemplos con indicativo que me atrevo a pediros ayuda.
 
· “Queremos un país de hombres libres con libertad. Es significativo que los dirigentes del gobierno cubano rehusan hablar de libertad…” (CubaNet 01/01/1998 – Corpus del Español)
· “Es significativo que en esas revisiones históricas siempre se suele saltar la Edad Media; no hay nada que decir en general en ella, no hay referencias, o no se buscan.” (Orozco, Fernando: Historia de la Genética, 1987 - CREA)
· “En él [el cuadro] las mozas van sin pañuelo a la cabeza, para lucir las cintas del moño. Es significativo que una lleva gorguera negra y otra la lleva blanca, ambas muy bordadas, pero se aprecia más la negra porque se lleva en trajes de fiestas.” (Herráez Lozano, Florencio: Orden y modo de vestir el traje de lagartera, 2000 - CREA)
 
Veo que “significativo” tiene dos definiciones en el DRAE:
_1. adj. Que da a entender o conocer con precisión algo._
_2. adj. Que tiene importancia por representar o significar algo._
 
¿Cómo puede un extranjero entender el uso de los dos modos?
¿Con subjuntivo el hablante expresa su juicio personal: “Es importante que…?
¿Con indicativo intenta informar sobre un hecho objetivo: “Es característico que…?
 
Un saludo cordial,
sigjak


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Yo he aprendido que el subjuntivo se usa para expresar un juicio personal o para indicar algo que no esta seguro, mientras con el indicativo se informa sobre un hecho cierto, objetivo...por eso en tus ejemplos hay vierbos en indicativos...bueno al menos creo eso. Mejor esperar a un nativo =)


----------



## Ivy29

sigjak said:


> Entiendo que la expresión “es significativo que…” generalmente lleva subjuntivo, pero he encontrado tantos ejemplos con indicativo que me atrevo a pediros ayuda.
> 
> · “Queremos un país de hombres libres con libertad. Es significativo que los dirigentes del gobierno cubano rehusan hablar de libertad…” (CubaNet 01/01/1998 – Corpus del Español)
> · “Es significativo que en esas revisiones históricas siempre se suele saltar la Edad Media; no hay nada que decir en general en ella, no hay referencias, o no se buscan.” (Orozco, Fernando: Historia de la Genética, 1987 - CREA)
> · “En él [el cuadro] las mozas van sin pañuelo a la cabeza, para lucir las cintas del moño. Es significativo que una lleva gorguera negra y otra la lleva blanca, ambas muy bordadas, pero se aprecia más la negra porque se lleva en trajes de fiestas.” (Herráez Lozano, Florencio: Orden y modo de vestir el traje de lagartera, 2000 - CREA)
> 
> Veo que “significativo” tiene dos definiciones en el DRAE:
> _1. adj. Que da a entender o conocer con precisión algo._
> _2. adj. Que tiene importancia por representar o significar algo._
> 
> ¿Cómo puede un extranjero entender el uso de los dos modos?
> ¿Con subjuntivo el hablante expresa su juicio personal: “Es importante que…?
> ¿Con indicativo intenta informar sobre un hecho objetivo: “Es característico que…?
> 
> Un saludo cordial,
> sigjak


 
*El uso del indicativo* se basa en hechos de juicio o reales:
Es significativo que él está aquí. 
Es significativo que él no ha llegado a la reunión ( certeza)
*El uso del subjuntivo*, sobre un hecho que no ha sucedido, no real :
Es significativo que él no haya llegado a la reunión.. ( duda, posibilidad)
Sería significativo que él no llegara a la reunión ( duda futura)

Ivy29


----------



## Bocha

A mí todos los ejemplos que ponen en indicativo Sigjak y Ivy me suenan mal, yo pondría el subjuntivo en todos los casos.

Pero puede que se trate de una cuestión regional.


----------



## xOoeL

Bocha said:


> A mí todos los ejemplos que ponen en indicativo Sigjak y Ivy me suenan mal, yo pondría el subjuntivo en todos los casos.


----------



## Ivy29

Bocha said:


> A mí todos los ejemplos que ponen en indicativo Sigjak y Ivy me suenan mal, yo pondría el subjuntivo en todos los casos.
> 
> Pero puede que se trate de una cuestión regional.


 

Es muy significativo que no *quiso* venir a la fiesta.
Es muy significativo que no la *quiso* invitar ayer a salir.
ES muy significativo que no la *llamó* la semana pasada cuando estuvo por la ciudad.
Es muy significativo *que no haya* querido venir con nosotros. ( subjuntivo).

Ivy29


----------



## xOoeL

Ivy29 said:


> Es muy significativo que no *quiso* venir a la fiesta.
> Es muy significativo que no la *quiso* invitar ayer a salir.
> ES muy significativo que no la *llamó* la semana pasada cuando estuvo por la ciudad.
> Es muy significativo *que no haya* querido venir con nosotros. ( subjuntivo).
> 
> Ivy29



Sigo opinando lo mismo.  A mí todos esos ejemplos me suenan mejor así:

Es muy significativo que no *quisiera* venir a la fiesta.
Es muy significativo que no la *quisiera* invitar ayer a salir.
Es muy significativo que no la *llamara* la semana pasada cuando estuvo por la ciudad.


----------



## Ivy29

xOoeL said:


> Sigo opinando lo mismo. A mí todos esos ejemplos me suenan mejor así:
> 
> Es muy significativo que no *quisiera* venir a la fiesta.
> Es muy significativo que no la *quisiera* invitar ayer a salir.
> Es muy significativo que no la *llamara* la semana pasada cuando estuvo por la ciudad.


 
El subjuntivo es sobre un hecho no acaecido/no real/hipotético, el pretérito imperfecto  de subjuntivo con la terminación -*ara* se usa periodísticamente como alternativa del pretérito simple :
*el discurso que pronunciara el Presidente anoche* ( por pronunció).

Es más correcto PRONUNCIÓ.

Ivy29


----------



## xOoeL

Ivy29 said:


> El subjuntivo es sobre un hecho no acaecido/no real/hipotético *[Falso/Incompleto]*, el pretérito imperfecto  de subjuntivo con la terminación -*ara* se usa periodísticamente como alternativa del pretérito simple :
> *el discurso que pronunciara el Presidente anoche* ( por pronunció)*[Irrelevante]*.
> 
> Es más correcto PRONUNCIÓ.
> 
> Ivy29



El subjuntivo tiene muchos más usos.  Por ejemplo, se puede usar para formar el imperativo negativo ("No hables"), hablar del modo ("Lo hice sin que nadie se enterara" [Hecho real, acaecido y no hipotético]) o evaluar algo, como en este caso ("Me alegró que preguntaras" [Hecho real, acaecido y no hipotético]).
Lo otro que cuentas no tiene nada que ver con el asunto .
Un saludo.


----------



## Alelo

A mí me suenan mejor los ejemplos que dio Ivy.  No que los ejemplos que dio xOoel estan mal, pero me agradecen mas los de Ivy.


----------



## Ivy29

xOoeL said:


> El subjuntivo tiene muchos más usos. Por ejemplo, se puede usar para formar el imperativo negativo ("No hables"), hablar del modo ("Lo hice sin que nadie se enterara" [Hecho real, acaecido y no hipotético]) o evaluar algo, como en este caso ("Me alegró que preguntaras" [Hecho real, acaecido y no hipotético]).
> Lo otro que cuentas no tiene nada que ver con el asunto .
> Un saludo.


 
*Claro*!! que es *relevante* el uso del imperfecto subjuntivo por el pretérito simple, tú cambias el pasado simple por el IMPERFECTO de subjuntivo, este uso es periodístico y señalado en todas las gramáticas importantes del idioma castellano.
Tambien existe el *falso subjuntivo*, "*el que* *yo sea* *cirujano no quiere decir que no estudie gramática del español".*

*'es significativo' es una construcción copular ( linking verb) que actúa como atributo de la proposición subordinante.*
*El subjuntivo es muy subjetivo y el compromiso que invierta el interlocutor en la veracidad o no  y compromiso de su afirmación.*

*Es significativo que él no nos haya acompañado a ir al cine, aquí se usa el subjuntivo no por 'significativo' SINO por el hecho no real no nos acompañó ( razón de su uso clásico).*
*Estoy feliz de que me amas ( = estoy feliz porque me amas).*

*Ivy29*


----------



## Ivy29

xOoeL said:


> El subjuntivo tiene muchos más usos. Por ejemplo, se puede usar para formar el imperativo negativo ("No hables"), hablar del modo ("Lo hice sin que nadie se enterara" [Hecho real, acaecido y no hipotético]) o evaluar algo, como en este caso ("Me alegró que preguntaras" [Hecho real, acaecido y no hipotético]).
> Lo otro que cuentas no tiene nada que ver con el asunto .
> Un saludo.


 

("Lo hice sin que nadie se enterara" [Hecho real, acaecido y no hipotético]) o evaluar algo, como en este caso)

*Perdona no estoy de acuerdo, una cosa es hacer algo real en el pasado, y OTRA COSA muy distinta el que OTROS se enteraran pues NO OCURRIÓ el hecho de que se enterararan, por eso se usa el subjuntivo.*

*Ivy29*


----------



## xOoeL

Es real que nadie se enteró .  Otra cosa es que sea un ejemplo con truco por ser negativo .

De todas formas, sigo pensando que el uso pseudo-periodístico del subjuntivo no tiene nada que ver en este caso.  Este uso sí está justificado por lo que ya mencioné.  Estuvo mal que cambi*aras* de ámbito el asunto, pero me gusta que ha*yas* intentado aclarar tu postura.  
Supongo que son variaciones regionales. Estaría bien saber más opiniones, pues vamos empatados (Esp-Arg x Méx-Col ).

El "falso subjuntivo" es otra cosa.

Un saludo.


----------



## magdala

Ivy29 said:


> Es muy significativo que no *quiso* venir a la fiesta.
> Es muy significativo que no la *quiso* invitar ayer a salir.
> ES muy significativo que no la *llamó* la semana pasada cuando estuvo por la ciudad.
> Es muy significativo *que no haya* querido venir con nosotros. ( subjuntivo).
> 
> *Perdona no estoy de acuerdo, una cosa es hacer algo real en el pasado, y OTRA COSA muy distinta el que OTROS se enteraran pues NO OCURRIÓ el hecho de que se enterararan, por eso se usa el subjuntivo.
> Ivy29*
> Ivy29


 
Hola!
Todas estas frases, tal y como están escritas, me suenan a extranjerismos. Creo que la expresión en sí (Es muy significativo) exige un subjuntivo. 
En:
Es muy significativo que no la *quiso* invitar ayer a salir,
Y:
Es muy significativo que no la *quisiera* invitar ayer a salir,
reconozco una misma verdad: que a la chica no la invitaron a salir ayer y que quién pretendía invitarla no lo hizo intencionadamente. Ivy dices, *El subjuntivo es muy subjetivo, *lo que es correcto. En este ejemplo, la incertidumbre del subjuntivo no le resta importancia al hecho de que la persona que debería invitar, en determinado momento decidió que no invitaría a la chica, por algún motivo que desconocemos. Pero 
Cuando dices "que otros se enteraran", a quién te refieres? Porque en ningún de los dos casos está implíta una tercera persona. No acabo de entender esa distinción entre el significado de la frase en el indicativo y en el subjuntivo.


----------



## yuggoth

¡Exactamente!
Tu afirmación de las diferencias entre el uso del subjuntivo y el indicativo en la expresión *ser significativo* es correcta,pero precisando sobre el uso en subjuntivo:

*Ser significativo + subjuntivo* implica que aquello a que nos referimos nos lleva a *una deducción*,nos da una pista para llegar a una conclusión.

En la 2ª frase que propones,del hecho de que se salten la Edad Media nos permite deducir:
Que no tienen interés en ella,que no disponen de documentación sobre ella,o cualquier otro motivo desconocido.

Por lo tanto,respecto al primer ejemplo que expones,existe la duda de si está bien construída o no.
Si lo que se quiere decir es:"_Hay que destacar que el gobierno no quiere_ _hablar de libertad_",y nada más,es correcta.Si lo que se quiere expresar es que de su actitud de no querer hablar de libertad *se deduce* que no le interesa, que es un tema comprometedor,que no quiere la libertad del pueblo cubano...entonces está mal construida,debería ser:

_Es significativo que los dirigentes cubanos *rehusen* hablar de libertad_
En mi opinión los usos del son la pesadilla de los estudiantes de español.Nosotros lo usamos instintivamente,pero nos resulta muy difícil explicarlo.Pienso que lo mejor para su aprendizaje es la lectura de los ejemplos y acostumbrarse a él.
Por cierto ¿Qué hace últimamente Anita Skorgan?Para mí es la cantante más guapa que ha pasado por Eurovisión.
Saludos.


----------



## Ivy29

xOoeL said:


> Es real que nadie se enteró . Otra cosa es que sea un ejemplo con truco por ser negativo .
> 
> De todas formas, sigo pensando que el uso pseudo-periodístico del subjuntivo no tiene nada que ver en este caso. Este uso sí está justificado por lo que ya mencioné. Estuvo mal que cambi*aras* de ámbito el asunto, pero me gusta que ha*yas* intentado aclarar tu postura.
> Supongo que son variaciones regionales. Estaría bien saber más opiniones, pues vamos empatados (Esp-Arg x Méx-Col ).
> 
> El "falso subjuntivo" es otra cosa.
> 
> Un saludo.


 
El falso subjuntivo *es lo que escribí*. 
*es significativo* = es un atributo por ser un verbo copulativo (SER).
El uso del subjuntivo es porque lo enunciado NO SUCEDIÓ.
Cuando se usa el imperfecto de subjuntivo(-ARA) por el pasado simple cumple con la norma seudoperiodística, es sabido que su origen es el pretérito pluscuamperfecto antiguo.

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

magdala said:


> Hola!
> Todas estas frases, tal y como están escritas, me suenan a extranjerismos. Creo que la expresión en sí (Es muy significativo) exige un subjuntivo.
> En:
> Es muy significativo que no la *quiso* invitar ayer a salir,
> Y:
> Es muy significativo que no la *quisiera* invitar ayer a salir,
> reconozco una misma verdad: que a la chica no la invitaron a salir ayer y que quién pretendía invitarla no lo hizo intencionadamente. Ivy dices, *El subjuntivo es muy subjetivo, *lo que es correcto. En este ejemplo, la incertidumbre del subjuntivo no le resta importancia al hecho de que la persona que debería invitar, en determinado momento decidió que no invitaría a la chica, por algún motivo que desconocemos. Pero
> Cuando dices "que otros se enteraran", a quién te refieres? Porque en ningún de los dos casos está implíta una tercera persona. No acabo de entender esa distinción entre el significado de la frase en el indicativo y en el subjuntivo.  *ESTOS OTROS SON= NADIE* se enteró, exige el subjuntivo pues no se enteró NADIE.
> *¿Dónde está el extranjerismo???* = es significativo=atributo, por estar el verbo SER copulativo.
> 
> Ivy29


----------



## xOoeL

Ya sé que "significativo" es un atributo, ¿qué más da?

Vuelves a lo mismo.  No creo que este sea el mismo caso.  Intenta al menos establecer un paralelismo en el uso que se está haciendo del subjuntivo más allá de la simple coincidencia de modos y tiempos verbales.

Lo del "falso subjuntivo" se sale de la conversación inicial, pero aún así quisiera conocer tus fuentes (léase: un enlace Web a una página no escrita por ti o el título de una gramática junto con el número de página en la que se habla del tema).

Quisiera también que (por favor) me dijeras si las frases que has obviado te parecen incorrectas:
 "Me alegró que preguntaras"
 "Estuvo mal que cambiaras de ámbito el asunto"
Eso esto todo.  Espero que no sea mucho pedir :S.

Un saludo afectuoso.


----------



## Ivy29

xOoeL said:


> Ya sé que "significativo" es un atributo, ¿qué más da?
> 
> Vuelves a lo mismo. No creo que este sea el mismo caso. Intenta al menos establecer un paralelismo en el uso que se está haciendo del subjuntivo más allá de la simple coincidencia de modos y tiempos verbales.
> 
> Lo del "falso subjuntivo" se sale de la conversación inicial, pero aún así quisiera conocer tus fuentes (léase: un enlace Web a una página no escrita por ti o el título de una gramática junto con el número de página en la que se habla del tema).
> 
> Quisiera también que (por favor) me dijeras si las frases que has obviado te parecen incorrectas:
> 
> "Me alegró que preguntaras"
> "Estuvo mal que cambiaras de ámbito el asunto"
> son CORRECTAS.
> 
> <<
> Lo que ocurre es que el lenguaje literario emplea, a menudo,  en las subordinadas con _después de que_ la forma en *–ra del pretérito imperfecto de subjuntivo* en vez del _indefinido_, el _pretérito anterior_ o el _pluscuamperfecto _de indicativo. Este empleo se debe a que el _imperfecto de subjuntivo español “amara” _procede del pluscuamperfecto de indicativo latino“_amaveram”_. En los ejemplos con _imperfecto de subjuntivo _o con _pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo_, tratándose de anterioridad real, basta conmutar el tiempo del subjuntivo por el _indefinido _o el _pluscuamperfecto de indicativo_ para ver que se trata de un „falso subjuntivo“.>>>>
> En las subordinadas temporales se emplea siempre el *subjuntivo* cuando el verbo expresa una *...* de indicativo para ver que se trata de un „*falso subjuntivo*“. *...*
> culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hispanoteca/grammatik-stichworte/Grammatik%20Spanisch/Temporalsätze%20-%20Modus.htm - 86k - E
> Es usar un MODO que no corresponde a la realidad (falso subjuntivo).
> 
> Ivy29


----------



## sigjak

Como yo lo veo ahora:
* *
*Ser (+adjetivo+) que… *
es una construcción muy corriente para expresar un sentimiento o juicio de valor, o cuando se presupone que el interlocutor tiene conocimiento de lo expresado. Es decir, el hablante hace más hincapié en su *reacción* y menos en la *información* que sigue. Por eso suele requerir subjuntivo (excepto con adjetivos como “cierto”, “verdadero”, “indudable”, etc.):
 
· Es [muy] significativo que no haya querido venir con nosotros
 
Cuando el hablante quiere dar información nueva y destacar esta información más que su actitud ante ella, tiene que elegir otras herramientas, p. ej.:
*Lo (+adjetivo+) es que…*
Esta construcción  también se usa con subjuntivo, pero permite indicativo (el modo declarativo) muy fácilmente _(también con adjetivos como “bueno”, “malo”, curioso”, “grave”, “importante”, etc.)_
En CREA más de 75% de los ejemplos con _“Lo significativo es que…”_ van seguidos de indicativo, y menos de 25%  seguidos de subjuntivo:
 
· —¿Lo mató, no? —¡Lo dejó morir, que no lo es lo mismo! Pero lo significativo es que usted ha reaccionado como los jueces, con prejuicios.
· En 1974 hubo en México un total de 435 888 muertes registradas, pero lo significativo es que casi el 40% ocurrieron en menores de 15 años.
 
Cuando inicié este hilo había visto tantos ejemplos con _“Es significativo que…” + indicativo,_ tanto en periódicos como en libros, que quería averiguar con la ayuda de nativos si esta construcción puede hacer el papel de _“Lo significativo es que…”_ y introducir información nueva, o si solo se trataba de mal uso de la lengua. Después de todo el esfuerzo que habéis hecho para buscar soluciones, desafortunadamente todavía no lo tengo claro. 
 
Si se cambia un poco en dos de los ejemplos del primer “post”, ¿mantienen su significado original? 
· “[Es significativo que] *Lo (que he encontrado) significativo* en esas revisiones históricas *es que* siempre se suele saltar la Edad Media; no hay nada que decir en general en ella, no hay referencias, o no se buscan.”
· “En él (el cuadro) las mozas van sin pañuelo a la cabeza, para lucir las cintas del moño. [Es significativo] *Lo significativo es* que una lleva gorguera negra y otra la lleva blanca, ambas muy bordadas, pero se aprecia más la negra porque se lleva en trajes de fiestas.”
 
¿Puede esto dar pistas nuevas para aclarar mis dudas?
 
Saludos cordiales a todos,
sigjak


----------



## xOoeL

Efectivamente, ese enlace corrobora lo que yo pensaba.  Usar el falso subjuntivo es usar el subjuntivo cuando no procede.  En algunas ocasiones ese uso está aceptado.
"Después de que las tropas del Gobierno *hubiesen *conquistado la ciudad..." es falso subjuntivo.
"Si hubieras venido, te *hubieras *divertido" es falso subjuntivo.

Sin embargo, el subjuntivo procede cuando la presencia de una subordinada en la frase tiene la única finalidad de valorarla (como son todos los ejemplos que he puesto hasta ahora y los que aparecen en la pregunta incial).

El problema es que (creo que) tienes metido en la cabeza que el subjuntivo sólo se usa para hechos hipotéticos/irreales/no acaecidos. Hay millones de ejemplos que demuestran que no es así:
"Esto hace que la comunicación sea fluida"
"El que yo sea cirujano no quiere decir que..." (frase tuya)
Esas oraciones no son falso subjuntivo, aunque expresen hechos reales.  Es subjuntivo a secas.  No sé cómo lo dirías tú sin cambiar la estructura de la frase al eliminar el subjuntivo... (que es lo que probaría que es un falso subjuntivo).

Más:


			
				João Sedycias said:
			
		

> *5.* Con expresiones impersonales que no expresen certidumbre. Estas *construcciones impersonales expresan juicios de valor* o apreciaciones y no pueden indicar certeza, seguridad o verdad. Ejemplo:
> [...]
> Es malo que... ellos hagan tanto ruido durante las clases.
> Es maravilloso que... quieras venir con nosotros a España.
> Parece mentira que... tengamos esta temperatura en invierno.
> Es bueno que... hables solamente en español con tus compañeros.
> Es terrible que... ella no pueda decirle nada al juez sobre el accidente.
> Es lógico que... tengas sueño ahora si sólo has dormido una hora anoche.
> Enlace (recomiendo leerlo entero)


Este uso del subjuntivo no es exclusivo del español.  Por ejemplo, también se da en el inglés. Enlace.

Y si el enlace de la cita te parece que tiene demasiada información, aquí tienes una estupenda tabla-resumen con las construcciones que requieren subjuntivo.  Mira la columna *I* y notarás rápidamente la analogía de esas expresiones (sobre todo la primera) con "es significativo".

Ya paro. ¡Ufff!  Esto cansa.  ¿Nadie más se anima a opinar? 

Y por último, un resumen de mi opinión.

Un saludo.  Espero que todo esto sirva de algo...


----------



## Ivy29

xOoeL said:


> Efectivamente, ese enlace corrobora lo que yo pensaba. Usar el falso subjuntivo es usar el subjuntivo cuando no procede. En algunas ocasiones ese uso está aceptado.
> "Después de que las tropas del Gobierno *hubiesen *conquistado la ciudad..." es falso subjuntivo.
> "Si hubieras venido, te *hubieras *divertido" es falso subjuntivo.
> 
> Sin embargo, el subjuntivo procede cuando la presencia de una subordinada en la frase tiene la única finalidad de valorarla (como son todos los ejemplos que he puesto hasta ahora y los que aparecen en la pregunta incial).
> 
> El problema es que (creo que) tienes metido en la cabeza que el subjuntivo sólo se usa para hechos hipotéticos/irreales/no acaecidos. Hay millones de ejemplos que demuestran que no es así:
> "Esto hace que la comunicación sea fluida"
> "El que yo sea cirujano no quiere decir que..." (frase tuya)
> Esas oraciones no son falso subjuntivo, aunque expresen hechos reales. Es subjuntivo a secas. No sé cómo lo dirías tú sin cambiar la estructura de la frase al eliminar el subjuntivo... (que es lo que probaría que es un falso subjuntivo).
> 
> Más:
> Este uso del subjuntivo no es exclusivo del español. Por ejemplo, también se da en el inglés. Enlace.
> 
> Y si el enlace de la cita te parece que tiene demasiada información, aquí tienes una estupenda tabla-resumen con las construcciones que requieren subjuntivo. Mira la columna *I* y notarás rápidamente la analogía de esas expresiones (sobre todo la primera) con "es significativo".
> 
> Ya paro. ¡Ufff! Esto cansa. ¿Nadie más se anima a opinar?
> 
> Y por último, un resumen de mi opinión.
> 
> Un saludo. Espero que todo esto sirva de algo...


 
Es parte del uso del subjuntivo, las emociones, los anhelos, las opiniones están dentro de esa posibilidad. Entiendo, uso y manejo el subjuntivo como manejo el bisturí. El que tu seas contradictor no me dice nada. (Falso subjuntivo). 
Espero que te sirva también el falso subjuntivo y el uso del imperfecto del subjuntivo (-ara) en vez del pasado simple. Uso periodístico. 
y además *estoy feliz de que me amas* ( indicativo). Y finalmente para tu acervo castellano el compromiso del hablante sobre la verdad de una afirmación conlleva el INDICATIVO.
Y finalmente es el sentido subjetivo sobre la veracidad o no de una afirmación lo que determina el uso o no del SUBJUNTIVO.

Cualquier duda al respecto te la aclaro con mucho gusto.

Ivy29


----------



## Bocha

Hola:

Reitero lo que dije en mi post anterior:

Es signficativo que... para mi oído pide el subjuntivo y las oraciones con indicativo chocan.
También me choca *estoy feliz de que me amas,* jamás usaría el indicativo y probablemente cambiaría estar por ser.

*Todas estas oraciones, sin embargo, puede que sean usuales en otras regiones*, pero de lo que estoy seguro es que siempre me sonarán mal.
Para esto confío más en la armonía que en todos los análisis de realidad / hipótesis que hacerse pudieren.


Volviendo a *es significativo que*... la frase, desde mi punto de vista, es equivalente a *llama la atención que*... (si tiene otros significados para mí se desdibujan) cuando aparece la asocio con cierta _sensación de sorpresa (_algo diferente de lo esperado_)_ o con cierta _intención del hablante_ de introducir de soslayo su _incredulidad_, más aún, ironía incrédula.



“Queremos un país de hombres libres con libertad. Es significativo que los dirigentes del gobierno cubano *rehúsen* hablar de libertad…” 
(ironía, son los adalides de la libertad, pero rehúsan hablar de ella)



· “Es significativo que en esas revisiones históricas siempre se *suelan* saltar la Edad Media; (ironía, no hay material disponible, y no se molestan en buscarlo)
(el habla regional varía, yo hubiera puesto: _suelan saltearse_)


· “En él [el cuadro] las mozas van sin pañuelo a la cabeza, para lucir las cintas del moño. Es significativo que una *lleve* gorguera negra y otra la *lleve* blanca, ambas muy bordadas, (llama la atención, sensación de sorpresa)


Las oraciones cambian un poco al introducir con *lo que es significativo* pero igualmente el subjuntivo sería mi elección, aunque quizá aceptaría el indicativo.


Mi consejo: el subjuntivo siempre suena bien.


----------



## Tia Laura

*Creo que estan confundiendo las cosas.*
*La expresion "es significativo..." puede ser usada con distintos tipos de sujeto. El tiempo del verbo utilizado en el sujeto describe solamente el tiempo del sujeto (cuando se trata de una proposicion incluida), no el tiempo de la oracion principal.*
*Cuando decimos *
*"(Esto) es significativo", ese "esto" puede ser un hecho real, o posible, o imposible (si es pasado). Simplemente estamos diciendo que ese hecho o ese "algo" es significativo. *
*Es significativo que mi jefe no me haya pedido los informes.*
*Es significativo que mi jefe ahora quiere todos los informes terminados antes del mediodia.*
*Es significativo que estes en mi fiesta de cumpleaños.*
*Es significativo que viniste a mi fiesta de cumpleaños.*
*Es significativo que el Ministro decida viajar de inmediato a la provincia.*
*Es significativo que el Ministro decidió no viajar a la provincia por el momento.*
*Creo que estas expresiones son correctas.*


----------



## Bocha

Tia Laura said:


> *Creo que estas expresiones son correctas.*


 

*No me cabe duda de que sean correctas*, pero las que tienen el indicativo es como si arrastraras una uña a lo largo del pizarrón.


----------



## lazarus1907

Ivy29 said:


> El subjuntivo es sobre un hecho no acaecido/no real/hipotético, el pretérito imperfecto de subjuntivo con la terminación -*ara* se usa periodísticamente como alternativa del pretérito simple :


El subjuntivo no siempre se usa para hechos hipotéticos. También se usa cuando se pretende hacer una valoración subjetiva de un hecho (factual):_Me parece bien que hayas contestado._​
_Me irrita que seas tan descuidado._​El subjuntivo describe en ambos casos un hecho comprobado, pero la subordinada no se menciona para describir el hecho en sí, sino para expresar impresiones subjetivas sobre el mismo.

Yo estoy con *Bocha* y *xOoeL*: Prefiero el subjuntivo en todos los casos, aunque si consideramos que algo puede ser significativo objetivamente e independientemente de la opinión del hablante, el indicativo podría considerarse una opción válida también (aunque a mí me suena raro).


----------



## aleCcowaN

Al igual que Lazarus, estoy con Bocha y xOoeL en lo que respecta a preferir el subjuntivo en los casos que abren el hilo.

Creo que el problema reside en que es el uso del subjuntivo o indicativo el que le confiere el sentido a "es significativo que" y no es éste el que reclama el uso de alguno de ellos [Sigo creyendo que las frases del tipo "siempre va subjuntivo después de _espero que_..." son como las rueditas que se les ponen a las bicicletas de los niños pequeños para que no se caigan mientras aprenden a "ser uno" con el velocípedo; que son adecuadas para los estudiantes extranjeros, pero que llega el momento en que hay que quitarlas y exponerse a los raspones].

O queremos llamar la atención del lector sobre un hecho cierto y regular, y decirle que vale mucho en el contexto de lo que estamos describiendo:

"Es significativo que una lleva gorguera negra y otra la lleva blanca, ambas muy bordadas,..." [*título*: Orden y modo de vestir el traje de lagartera]

o queremos invitar al lector a ser profundo, subjetivo o suspicaz y vea el (tras)fondo del que la figura nos distrae:

"Es significativo que el subjuntivo nos lleve siempre a hablar de diferencias regionales, cuando lo que subyace es más una diferencia de discurso que una variación gramatical" [autor: moi]

En el medio, todo es posible: ironizar sobre el régimen cubano ("...rehusen hablar de libertad..."), o decirle al régimen "no te tengo miedo" ("...rehusan hablar de libertad...")

Además, algunos verbos, como "soler", invitan más a utilizar el subjuntivo que otros, como "matar", con los cuales las cosas simplemente ocurren o no ocurren.

Para no rizar más el rulo, termino con una frase que a veces se me antoja genial: "Es todo lo que tengo que decir sobre esto" [Forrest Gump]


----------



## Ivy29

Bocha said:


> Hola:
> 
> Reitero lo que dije en mi post anterior:
> 
> Es signficativo que... para mi oído pide el subjuntivo y las oraciones con indicativo chocan.
> También me choca *estoy feliz de que me amas,* jamás usaría el indicativo y probablemente cambiaría estar por ser.
> 
> *Estoy feliz porque me amas= estoy feliz de que me amas.*
> 
> *¿te suenan mal ambas??*
> *Todas estas oraciones, sin embargo, puede que sean usuales en otras regiones*, pero de lo que estoy seguro es que siempre me sonarán mal.
> Para esto confío más en la armonía que en todos los análisis de realidad / hipótesis que hacerse pudieren.
> 
> 
> Volviendo a *es significativo que*... la frase, desde mi punto de vista, es equivalente a *llama la atención que*... (si tiene otros significados para mí se desdibujan) cuando aparece la asocio con cierta _sensación de sorpresa (_algo diferente de lo esperado_)_ o con cierta _intención del hablante_ de introducir de soslayo su _incredulidad_, más aún, ironía incrédula.
> 
> 
> 
> “Queremos un país de hombres libres con libertad. Es significativo que los dirigentes del gobierno cubano *rehúsen* hablar de libertad…”
> (ironía, son los adalides de la libertad, pero rehúsan hablar de ella)
> 
> Aquí no hay compromiso del hablante sobre la VERACIDAD de la afirmación, pues si se compromete debe usar *rehúsan*.
> 
> · “Es significativo que en esas revisiones históricas siempre se *suelan* saltar la Edad Media; (ironía, no hay material disponible, y no se molestan en buscarlo)
> (el habla regional varía, yo hubiera puesto: _suelan saltearse_)
> *si hay compromiso de verdad y realidad se usa el modo indicativo*= *suelen*
> 
> 
> · “En él [el cuadro] las mozas van sin pañuelo a la cabeza, para lucir las cintas del moño. Es significativo que una *lleve* gorguera negra y otra la *lleve* blanca, ambas muy bordadas, (llama la atención, sensación de sorpresa)
> *si pongo en boca de terceros una afirmación  uso el subjuntivo, si me comprometo con la veracidad = INDICATIVO*
> 
> 
> Las oraciones cambian un poco al introducir con *lo que es significativo* pero igualmente el subjuntivo sería mi elección, aunque quizá aceptaría el indicativo.
> 
> 
> Mi consejo: el subjuntivo siempre suena bien.


*Por cortesía, sería mejor, pero tiene usos PROPIOS que determinan su buen uso*.

Ivy29


----------



## Ube

Bocha said:


> A mí todos los ejemplos que ponen en indicativo Sigjak y Ivy me suenan mal, yo pondría el subjuntivo en todos los casos.
> 
> Pero puede que se trate de una cuestión regional.


¡Completamente de acuerdo!


----------



## yuggoth

Tu conclusión final es correcta.Pero analicemos los ejemplos para que lo tengas más claro:

_-"Pero lo significativo es que usted ha reaccionado como los jueces,con prejuicios."_
Ya explica cómo ha reaccionado,por tanto sólo resalta el hecho de que piense como los jueces:"¡Fijaos!Reacciona como los jueces".

_-"Pero lo significativo es que usted haya reaccionado como los jueces"._
Nos invita a que saquemos conclusiones de *qué significa* que reaccione como los jueces:Que tiene prejuicios,que en realidad es juez pero lo quiere ocultar,etc.

Puedes hacerte una idea más aproximada si lo sustituyes por:
 -*Es sospechoso* que usted ha  reaccionado como los jueces.
 -*Es sospechoso* que usted haya reaccionado como los jueces.
Aunque con precaución,ya que *sospechoso* y *significativo* no son sinónomos en absoluto.
Espero que aunque sean poco científicas mis explicaciones te sirvan de ayuda.


----------



## sigjak

Gracias a todos por vuestras aportaciones al hilo que inicié.
No será fácil para un "guiri", pero sí interesante.
Creo que sería mejor elegir otra locución, puesto que _"es significativo que"_ muy raramente lleva indicativo entre los ejemplos de los bancos de datos, y como habéis explicado arriba, también en el habla coloquial.
Voy a abrir otro hilo con "Llamar la atención que", que en CREA lleva indicativo en casi 50% de los casos.
Un saludo a todos,
sigjak


----------



## yuggoth

Creo que la mejor explicación es la de Ivy29.
Añadir que yo también prefiero las construcciones con subjuntivo,las que contienen el indicativo creo que no las he oído nunca en España,la construcción es correcta pero me suena artificial,por lo menos en español peninsular.


----------



## magdala

yuggoth said:


> Creo que la mejor explicación es la de Ivy29.
> Añadir que yo también prefiero las construcciones con subjuntivo,las que contienen el indicativo creo que no las he oído nunca en España,la construcción es correcta pero me suena artificial,por lo menos en español peninsular.


!Totalmente de acuerdo! más que artificial, suena a frase mal construida por un extranjero ( de pronto no recuerdo si esto tiene un nombre específico, pero era a lo que me refería cuando comenté lo de "extranjerismo" ). En españa jamás oí expresiones de este tipo con el indicativo, además que suenan fatal.
saludos


----------



## magdala

sigjak said:


> · En 1974 hubo en México un total de 435 888 muertes registradas, pero lo significativo es que casi el 40% ocurrieron en menores de 15 años.
> sigjak


# 20
se me olvidó añadir que esta frase me suena muy mal por dos motivos: 1º el uso del indicativo y 2º después del porcentaje (el artículo le precede por las dudas) el verbo ocurrir debería de concordar con el sujeto que está en singular. Aunque estén implícitas las 435 888 muertes. Yo pondría:  ...lo significativo es que el 40% ocurriera...


----------

